# Ford Capri question



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been digging around in my old diecast crates and found some old slot cars & bodies, and it has been years since I messed with them. 

My question is what chassis belongs under this body? Thanks:wave:
A picture would be great?







one of the window tabs is broke off.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

page 127 Bob Beers #1072 magna-sonic


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

cwbam said:


> page 127 Bob Beers #1072 magna-sonic


THANKS:wave: Is there maybe a link to this info or where I can find it on the net?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's by no means Bob Beer's book, but here's a reference site for most of the makes and models. The first link is the original site, I'm in the process of upgrading to a new site with new additional material and pictures (2nd link).
Not to be confused with the "missing link" which I may bear a resemblance to.

Old Speed Inc Reference Site

New Site Under Construction

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Off Topic...
For Paul, and I mean No offense. But I'm a Dinosaur, still with a dial up connection. And I find you New Site, loads it's photos about 10x-20x SLOWER than you old site does, at least for me. I hope you don't delete you old site when your New one is completed ?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

QuicksilverDC said:


> ... My question is what chassis belongs under this body?


Hi, Quicksilver,

My answer would be: Whatever AFX-style chassis you prefer running; or alternatively, whatever you have on hand.

Looking at its condition, and the prices of similar cars on eBay, I'd say any attempt to rebuild it as original for collector interest is likely to be disappointing. It looks like a runner to me. 

I have a soft spot for the Capris and Escorts (that one's actually an Escort), especially in Rally trim, but I'm not an AFXpert, so perhaps I'm missing something that makes this one more valuable and worth restoring than the usual examples. And of course, if you want to make it closer to original for personal sentimental reasons,  go for it. 

-- D


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Dslot said:


> Hi, Quicksilver,
> 
> My answer would be: Whatever AFX-style chassis you prefer running; or alternatively, whatever you have on hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks glad someone has a clue about it:wave: I have had it and a few others for many years, and not really looking at the value side of it, I used to race the enduros at the big slot car track(1/24-1/32) B&J Model Raceways Boardman Ohio back when I was a kid, and always had HO's at home. Now as I dig thru the storage cases I have been pulling out the slots and revisiting them, clean em up and put em back together in some cases. Here are a few more of the HO's.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

capri was also used on the speedsteer chassis. it appeared in early catalogs and on the box art of some sets, it was cut before production and they used the body shell chromed purple on the roadblocker chassis.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Love those chrome 240Z's...I would strip the chrome off, reglue the post using the Bill Hall goop for a fresh new car... But if you want to keep em as childhood memories/played with condition, I can understand. Your's appears to be a white bodied version. The 240Z must have been formed with the left over plastic at the end of the day, lol. I've been able to get several color variations. Here's a few I've stripped...RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Love those chrome 240Z's...I would strip the chrome off...


Hilltop,

Are you repainting those baby-blue sides, or do you have a way to strip off just the exposed chrome and leave the paint (and, I guess, the chrome under it)?

-- D
(Why do I have the feeling this is going to be one of those things that everyone knows already, except me?)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Windex takes the exposed chrome and leaves the paint behind.:thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

joez870 said:


> Windex takes the exposed chrome and leaves the paint behind.:thumbsup:


Joe: I'm curious - how does that work - just apply windex and rinse it off or do I need to apply windex and scrub it?
Thx, Ron


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rholmesr said:


> Joe: I'm curious - how does that work - just apply windex and rinse it off or do I need to apply windex and scrub it?
> Thx, Ron


 
Pour some windex in a glass or old jam jar and set the body in it. Come back later and the chrome will be gone.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Soak it in windex for a day. Make sure the whole body is covered (allow for evaporation, use extra). Rinse in water. Usually it all comes off in one shot, especially if the chrome is badly worn.

P.S. That windex can be used for washing yer windows if you strain the chrome flakes out with a coffee filter. However, it's not going to strip any more chrome off. For colored chrome such as a JL red Camaro, soak for a day and the red is pretty much gone. Dump out the windex and start fresh for the chrome layer.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Hilltop,
> 
> Are you repainting those baby-blue sides, or do you have a way to strip off just the exposed chrome and leave the paint (and, I guess, the chrome under it)?
> 
> ...


No repaints!!! I take off the front and rear bumper to save the chrome on it, and the glass if possible, then dunk the body in a jar of household bleach, check with your TM. I'm sure you have some in the laundry room. Usaully takes about 30 minutes or so for the chrome to dissapear, you may have to rub a sturborn area. Then take it out an rinse with water and let dry... Never tried Windex, but apparently it works too, just have always used the bleach. Must be the amonia??? Hope this helps, not responsible for any damages/failures, lol...RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for the dechroming info.

-- D


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

THANKS for the info :thumbsup: I pulled the Datsun apart and its setting in windex right now, I will be anxious to see how it turns out to displays, maybe use baremetal foil on the bumpers.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Annnnnnnnnndddd????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

What P71 said...RM


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hey hill want trade some of those extras 240z stripped ones. love the yellow and blue ones.


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> Annnnnnnnnndddd????


Its getting there, still need to get busy and clean out the jamb lines, must have been some weak windex maybe? maybe get it done over the weekend:wave:


----------

